# MOSTLY USED PSUs



## avichandana20000 (May 28, 2013)

This is a Ready Reckoner for the mostly used PSUs. 

*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/Capture2_zpsc8519f67.jpg


*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/Capture1_zps6b7d7596.jpg

*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/Capture_zps9905201d.jpg


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 28, 2013)

Specifications are fine, but you can't judge them based on paper specs. You could add the price towards the bottom, though...


----------

